# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Sociale Fobie

## Ekeiram

Hallo,

ik heb bij de psycholoog te horen gekregen dat ik een sociale fobie heb. Als gevolg daarvan was ik depressief geworden. Ik loop nu al een paar maanden bij de psycholoog en die depressiviteit ben ik kwijt. :Smile:  

Maar nu vraag ik me af of hier ook mensen zijn met een sociale fobie en wat hun ervaringen hiermee zijn.

----------


## Mayday

Misschien wil je er wat over kwijt ? Dan is het wat makkelijker om je te relativeren. 

Ik heb er namelijk nog nooit van gehoord maar het trekt mijn aandacht wel omdat ik zelf niet zo sociaal ben.

----------

